# Meet Daisy - Our 6 month Old Puppy - New Pics



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

To make a long story short - for some reason I was drawn to the spca last thur. I couldn't stop thinking about Kimo, and finally said out loud OK I will go. So up I go and speak to them about seeing the dogs, they only have 2 in, but will be getting 7 more in (so sad in some ways) so I go out to look, the first one didn't come out at all, but the second one - Daisy came out before I said her name, I was reading the info on her and out she bolts, I bent down, starting petting her & that day I came home with her.

She is so loved, and gives us so much love back. I had NO idea I would be adopting another dog, let alone this quick, but I believe everything happens for a reason.

Kimo's sudden passing, telling me to go that day, and him knowing that there was another dog who needed us, as much as he needed us when we first got him. Such a smart boy! We still miss him greatly, and he is with us all the time, but now we know why and he most certainly aproves of her b/c I had NO plans of going up there at all.

As I said she is aprox 6 months old. On the card there they said shepard/rottie X. A few ppl have suggested doberman, so we really don't know but would love to hear thoughts from everyone here. She hasn't had a great first 6months, we are her 3rd home in the 6 months. She was originally from Kitimat, then down here, someone adopted her out for 2 months brought her back, for various reasons - NONE of which we have seen.

So here is a couple of shots of her. I just used my iphone mostly b/c she won't sit still.

Thanks


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz Kim!!
She's a cutie for sure!
She's got herself a great new family now!!
Cheers!!!!


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Cute dog


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

Sweet dog .....your both soooo lucky


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

She looks soo cute, yeah i think she got some doberman on her, my dog is german x rotti and i think he got husky too and looks so diferent


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

that is awesome !! good for you to rescue such a cutie [email protected]!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

nice doggy. yeah she has shepherd..you can see the ticking in the hair in the pic from above. should be a great pet. most dogs bad behaviour comes from not enough time spent with them..im sure she will get plenty.
ill bring you a baby shower gift for her next time i come out. : )


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

she looks so....relieved. im happy you found each other.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

*Meet Daisy - Our 6month Old Puppy*

Thanks everyone. We are enjoying her very much and is bringing us much joy.

As for the breed who knows. Guess we will find out as she gets older and when we go to the vets.


----------



## 24/7 (Apr 21, 2010)

Congrats Kim

I'm sure your family will give her all the love she needs
as she will return the love to you and yours


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2010)

she is absolutely beautiful, a dog you want to give a hug to  and the picture of her in jail and then pictures of her lounging about, that is so nice ... congratulations on your new furry friend


----------



## Dustman (Apr 21, 2010)

awwww shes got such a sweet face  Hope she has a wonderful life!


----------



## Nicklfire (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute looking dog :0


----------



## prempitorystrike (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratz on such a cute puppy


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone, she is adorable, and already loved so much.

Shawn - do you think she has doberman in her?


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd say she is mostly, if not all doberman. There may be something like lab in there with the facial shape , but that may become more"pointed" as she matures.
She's definitely a beautiful pup.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

davefrombc said:


> I'd say she is mostly, if not all doberman. There may be something like lab in there with the facial shape , but that may become more"pointed" as she matures.
> She's definitely a beautiful pup.


Good to know Dave, April said the same thing when she first saw pics of her and she should know!!! And when Tom went to take her for a walk on the dike, alot of ppl there said she was dobie, and that she was gonna be one heck of a big dog LOL - he replied, "thats OK we are used to big dogs".

She is beautiful and starting to trust us, still afraid of the guys a bit, but with me and my daughter she is just fine. Apparantly she has had 2 "accidents" each morning after I leave for work, but thats OK as she has taken to me the most.

Thanks for the well wishes.


----------



## rescuepenguin (Apr 21, 2010)

Kim,

Congrats on the new family member, I'm certain that you'll all enjoy her. My parents have been adopting from the SPCA for years, They have have enjoyed every dog they have had from there. More recently they have taken to adopting greyhounds. They even drive to to Everite every so often to assist with the dogs that arrive at the rescue shelter from the racing tracks.

I am confident that Daisy has found a great family for the rest of her life. As for the breed, we'll all have a better idea when she matures


Steve


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow...such good news, congrats on the new addition to your family!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

She had a clean bill of health when at the Vets today, just on some antibiotics for a small infection. She weighs 44lbs and vet thinks she is a rottie X but isn't for sure, as we all agreed, we will have to wait until she is older and fills out.

Thanks for the well wishes everyone.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

shes adorable and looks so happy and relieved to have found her forever home. she looks alot like my old dog Rosie we got from the spca. she was a airdale terrier X rottie. yours doesn't look like she has the wirey fur though. If your really curious they do DNA testing now that will tell you her breeds.


----------



## CloudySky (Apr 22, 2010)

Beautiful dog! Nice to see you've added another pet on top of ... let's see... 8 tanks?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Rescue dogs are the best kind, they appreciate your love SOOOOoo much more.

My purebred doberman is such an ungrateful spoiled shit; my other boy Ace before he died loved every minute even when he was just sitting by my side.


GOOD FOR YOU for rescuing another dog, especially that cutie.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

kaisa said:


> shes adorable and looks so happy and relieved to have found her forever home. she looks alot like my old dog Rosie we got from the spca. she was a airdale terrier X rottie. yours doesn't look like she has the wirey fur though. If your really curious they do DNA testing now that will tell you her breeds.


Only costs 60 bucks to have DNA testing done, just a simple cheek swabbing... I thought it was crazy, but my uncle did it for his black lab. You'll be surprised what they find.


----------



## kaisa (Apr 21, 2010)

$60 isn't that bad at all. I thought it would be way more. Do you know where they do it around here? I wan't to get it done for my current SPCA mutt


----------



## Shrimpgirl (Apr 21, 2010)

Congratulations! She's a cutie.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

She is the funniest too! Loves to chase her tail and go round and round, and I am sure all puppies do this but its still hilarious!

Never thought about a DNA for her, vet thought she was a rottie X as well, most likely shepard.

Thanks everyone, she is special, and we have only ever gotten our dogs from the spca.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

as funny AS IT IS chasing her tail..dont encourage it. it can become a compulsive disorder in dogs. a dog trainer told me..as penny started doing it for a bit..she toldme to tell her to stop. some dogs will damage their tails..and not stop going in circles . neurotic. does she have toys?


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Really April never heard of it, and yes she has PLENTY of toys wanna see my FLOOR!!! But OK I will get her to some how stop her from chasing her tail, you know whats weird, is Kimo used to chase his tail when we first got him, he eventually stopped but as time went on he ended up chewing it, then of course we had to have it amputated b/c of that. So that is really interesting info. thanks


----------



## SophieThomas (May 12, 2010)

Congratulations! Such a beautiful dog  

THANK YOU FOR ADOPTING!!!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

SophieThomas said:


> Congratulations! Such a beautiful dog
> 
> THANK YOU FOR ADOPTING!!!


Thanks! we are enjoying her so much!


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

An update on Daisy. She is now 11 months old, and still full of piss and vinegar!!! But so loved, she has settled in nicely with us all but is still skittish of strangers.

Her favourite pass time is having the ball thrown for her and her squeaky toy!!!!

*Sitting pretty*










*Waiting for the ball to be thrown*










*She sleeps weird*


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Really cute dog!!! Great rescue story!


----------



## Shell Dweller (Jul 11, 2010)

Oh sooooo cute. I have 2 shep/rotti cross bros. Yours looks like it might have more rotti. When mine were that small they were total balls of fluffy fur. I have added a pic of mine taken around 4 years old. 

Congrats on your puppy, their gggggrrrreeeeaaaat, once their trained.


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

effox said:


> Really cute dog!!! Great rescue story!


Thanks! She has really filled our lives up.



Shell Dweller said:


> Oh sooooo cute. I have 2 shep/rotti cross bros. Yours looks like it might have more rotti. When mine were that small they were total balls of fluffy fur. I have added a pic of mine taken around 4 years old.
> 
> Congrats on your puppy, their gggggrrrreeeeaaaat, once their trained.


OMG yours are adorable! Your right Daisy looks like she has more rottie in her compared to yours. We are still working on the training, she's pretty good, but still chews soooo much LOL

Thanks.


----------



## Justin.14 (Apr 23, 2010)

such a cute dog!!
my 1 year old retriever sleeps the same way sometimes, although he usually just wants his belly rubbed


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

wow she is sure coming along kim. she looks so happy and content.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Very lovely dog. Very cute. Love her standing photo. Very sharp. And cute when she sleeps


----------



## thefishwife (Apr 21, 2010)

Justin.14 said:


> such a cute dog!!
> my 1 year old retriever sleeps the same way sometimes, although he usually just wants his belly rubbed


Thank you, we think its so funny, but thats how she always sleeps.



onefishtwofish said:


> wow she is sure coming along kim. she looks so happy and content.


She sure is Kathy! And she is very happy and so much fun sometimes too much fun for this old hen LOL



TCR said:


> Very lovely dog. Very cute. Love her standing photo. Very sharp. And cute when she sleeps


Thanks alot the first picture is one of my favourites.


----------

